# Whats your Sleeper?



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

For the most part a lot of smokes get good press time around here, Parti Shorts, Boli PC's, PSD4's, RASS, RASCC, Siglo line, etc etc. 

What smoke do you enjoy that doesn't see a lot of discussion?

For me its the H. Upmann Coronas Major, now that these are handmade I think they are hard to beat as an excellent smoke and fantastic value.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

San Cristobal El Principe. My favorite small stick.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Hoyo Prince


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

ERDM Demi Tasse ( I love these )


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

HdM du Dauphin


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Partagas Charlotte is one of my favorite, but I don't know if it is a sleeper. If I had to think of something low press off spec I'd have to choose QDO Clara Coronas. I love this smoke a lot and I never see anything really about QDO's.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

pnoon said:


> San Cristobal El Principe. My favorite small stick.


:tu


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Punch Coronations


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Punch RS11 and Bolivar CE.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree with pnoon. Also, PL Panetelas, ERDM Lunch Clubs, Super Partagas, Diplo #5, Punch Petite Punch and H Up Conn #1 <- (get some time on these and they are amazing).


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Agree with pnoon. Also, PL Panetelas, ERDM Lunch Clubs, Super Partagas, Diplo #5, Punch Petite Punch and H Up Conn #1 <- (get some time on these and they are amazing).


PL panatelas? Hell yeah!

Also, Partagas Serie du Conn. #3. :dr


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

pnoon said:


> PL panatelas? Hell yeah!
> 
> Also, Partagas Serie du Conn. #3. :dr


Partagas Serie du Conn. #3? Hell yeah! There are so many! :ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

If I told you, they might not be sleepers any more... 

Dip 4s aren't talked about that much but are one of the best marevas out there, in my opinion.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

I Love the H. Upmann Mag 46's....Smooth and a great oily sheen :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

croatan said:


> If I told you, they might not be sleepers any more...
> 
> Dip 4s aren't talked about that much but are one of the best marevas out there, in my opinion.


I agree with James on the Dip 4's being fantastic smokes. I'll also add Sancho Panza Coronas to the sleeper list.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Sancho said:


> For the most part a lot of smokes get good press time around here, Parti Shorts, Boli PC's, PSD4's, RASS, RASCC, Siglo line, etc etc.


HAHA, you know what's funny about this. If you listened to the party line, you would have stocked up on all these cigars, only to have the same people basically say, 'ah well, these are kind of off...Nothing like they were back in the day when I used to love them'. So if you listened to their recommendations in 2004, you likely have a bunch of cigars that these same people today would never buy. Take it from someone who had a set list of cigars I loved and would be content with. Now I have three boxes of Rass from 05 that people say SUCK, 2 cabs of shorts that people say have no character, most people are off Boli PCs to a degree...the only one I have that everybody is still on is RASCC, and that's only becasue I couldn't GET them before 2007, so I guess I am golden on them now. BBF?, try to find someone who wants to smoke the BBF from 04-05..they'll take it for FREE, but now "they lack character". I swear, just throw a dart at a list and get something, you'd be better off. :r

Oh...a sleeper. I have always found that people I send these two cigars are nothing but smiles...Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales and RyJ Cedros Deluxe #3 with at least a year on them.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

As crazy as it sounds I have never had a bad experience with JL Piedra Brevas. Machine made and cheap but has a VERY consistant flavor. Certainly not my favorite CC but as for grabbing a quick smoke heading out the door it works great.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I also like the Diplo 4. You can add Hoyo PR & LGC 4 as well.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Cuaba Tradicionales :tu


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

Mystophales said:


> As crazy as it sounds I have never had a bad experience with *JL Piedra Brevas*. Machine made and cheap but has a VERY consistant flavor. Certainly not my favorite CC but as for grabbing a quick smoke heading out the door it works great.


These are hand made, short filler, not machine made.

Qd'O Coronas are one of my favorites but since they're not very popular, I rarely see people talking about them on the internet.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Fenwick said:


> Qd'O Coronas are one of my favorites but since they're not very popular, I rarely see people talking about them on the internet.


They get a lot of press on this board. Great smoke.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Will you guys just freaking stop it!!!!

Why do I read this stuff?

It is like being hungry and walking through a supermarket.
You want them all.:r


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been on a Flor de Cano Select kick lately. Boxes have been '07 and they do say they are made by hand which I didn't think they were anymore. Good price and go great with morning coffee.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Will you guys just freaking stop it!!!!
> 
> Why do I read this stuff?
> 
> ...


Don't worry. They're all plugged. :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Don't worry. They're all plugged. :ss


So true.:r
But they taste great when you do manage to get a drag in.:r


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

JL#2 don't seem to get much press, but I love 'em.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> HAHA, you know what's funny about this. If you listened to the party line, you would have stocked up on all these cigars, only to have the same people basically say, 'ah well, these are kind of off...Nothing like they were back in the day when I used to love them'. So if you listened to their recommendations in 2004, you likely have a bunch of cigars that these same people today would never buy. Take it from someone who had a set list of cigars I loved and would be content with. Now I have three boxes of Rass from 05 that people say SUCK, 2 cabs of shorts that people say have no character, most people are off Boli PCs to a degree...the only one I have that everybody is still on is RASCC, and that's only becasue I couldn't GET them before 2007, so I guess I am golden on them now. BBF?, try to find someone who wants to smoke the BBF from 04-05..they'll take it for FREE, but now "they lack character". I swear, just throw a dart at a list and get something, you'd be better off. :r
> 
> Oh...a sleeper. I have always found that people I send these two cigars are nothing but smiles...Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales and RyJ Cedros Deluxe #3 with at least a year on them.


I merely wished to point out the world beyond the parti short which sometimes gets overlooked, perhaps its all those darn trees blocking the view of the forest. Of course I have none of the boxes I listed fwiw :2


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm not telling..

Srsly.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> San Cristobal El Principe. My favorite small stick.


Never convince me that these are not rolled with at least a *little* crack in them.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

My sleeper sticks are taking a nap...

I have a few but I have to stock up first before I tell anybody.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

-Partagas Coronas and Diplomatico No. 1's: Both are not mentioned often but this may be a function of their being discontinued. IMHO, both are fantastic smokes that I crave a lot when I go to grab a smoke but can't smoke often due to their dwindling supply.

-Partagas Princess and Le Hoyo du Maire: The Du Maire cant be beat for a quick smoke, but are pricey considering the size. The Princess is something like 5x35 and is a sleeper for a budget smoke. I recently got a box of these having never smoked one and after a couple months rest I prefer them much more than other options in the same price range.

-Punch Super Selection No. 1 / Partagas Serie du Connaisseur No. 2 / Cohiba Coronas Especiales : IMHO, these three don't get talked about much as they should. I love them all. 

:2


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> I'm not telling..
> 
> Srsly.


Then why bother to post?

Srsly.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Then why bother to post?
> 
> Srsly.


Game set & Match Peter.

In any case mums the word :hn

--edit my point was if you've got a sleeper you love posting it could well result in its disappearing.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> I'm not telling..
> 
> Srsly.





pnoon said:


> Then why bother to post?
> 
> Srsly.





j6ppc said:


> --edit my point was if you've got a sleeper you love posting it could well result in its disappearing.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Partagas de Partagas #1 (2003) :tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

My new go to is AVO Domaine #10. Awesome flavor


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

SLR Serie As-great young or with some age. Have cabs of '98-'02s that are just delicious and reasonably priced!!!


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

the whole rafael gonzalez line are sleepers. great cigars that i rarely if ever hear people talk about.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

H. Upmann #4, Punch SS No. 1. :2


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

croatan said:


> If I told you, they might not be sleepers any more...
> 
> Dip 4s aren't talked about that much but are one of the best marevas out there, in my opinion.


shut the hell up james I only got 2 left


----------



## althekillr (Dec 15, 2004)

upman 1's for a cigar that is really not talked about alot. also upman londsdales.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Another vote for the Dip 4's. 
No - I take it back. They suck. Leave them alone. Don't waste your time. :ss

Another one I seldom see much love for, but that I personally like is the Fonseca No. 1. 
I pick up an almond / butternut flavor in them I haven't really found in anything else. When the mood strikes, nothing else will do.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't hear much about the Super Partagas but the last two that I smoked made my loins quiver.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

BamBam said:


> My new go to is AVO Domaine #10. Awesome flavor


Welcome to HABANOS DISCUSSION. 

For me it's the Upmann Corona Majors, I love this stick and they can be had for dirt cheap, also the Super Partagas is another stick which doesn't get much talk time.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Welcome to HABANOS DISCUSSION.
> 
> For me it's the Upmann Corona Majors, I love this stick and they can be had for dirt cheap, also the Super Partagas is another stick which doesn't get much talk time.


That'll teach me to post blindly. son of a..........


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Davidoff Chateau Latour :bn


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Guantanamera Minutos... seriously...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

zemekone said:


> Guantanamera Minutos... seriously...


Dagnammit Gerry. Now the word is out.

:mn


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Bolivar Corona Extra


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Funny that I should just read this now. Had an hour to wait so I swung into the local shop and grabbed one of these on a whim. Too pricey here, but I am in Canada so what do you do. Nice smoke though, a little spice and a little floral on the exhale. Great cigar.



Sancho said:


> For the most part a lot of smokes get good press time around here, Parti Shorts, Boli PC's, PSD4's, RASS, RASCC, Siglo line, etc etc.
> 
> What smoke do you enjoy that doesn't see a lot of discussion?
> 
> For me its the H. Upmann Coronas Major, now that these are handmade I think they are hard to beat as an excellent smoke and fantastic value.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

H. Upmann mag 46
Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas en cedro
H. Upmann Coronas Major
Rafael Gonzalez pcs
Fonsecas
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme

Just to name a few :ss


----------

